# Learning to ride from scratch for the over 40's.



## BBH (8 June 2009)

Would you recommend it as a new hobby or do you think over 40 is too late to start. My non horsey friend has mentioned she might like to try but is feeling nervous of falling off.   If you know of anyone who began riding over 40 how far did they get.


----------



## Mbronze (8 June 2009)

I have a friend who has bought an ex hunter with her mother (62) last year, and her mother is learning to ride on this horse, she did her first dressage last week (walk and trot test) and she came 2nd. I think it can never be too late.


----------



## Tallante (8 June 2009)

I restarted riding at 40 after 18 years and it hasn't done me any harm.  More damage has been done by sitting in an office chair for 25 years.

If you're fit and you want to try it then go for it.  You can always give up later.

Falling off is not mandatory.


----------



## Chico Mio (8 June 2009)

OH was forty when he began riding.  He is quite sporty though and was used to horses at ground level.  

Perhaps your friend should book a course of something like six lessons and see how she gets on?


----------



## ribena73 (8 June 2009)

My friends husband learnt to ride and he's over 40, mainly so he could enjoy it with their daughter. They've both given up now though as the little girl broke her arm. There's also a lady on my yard who I'm guessing is late 30s early 40s and she is learning now so she can go out hacking with her daughter. She's doing well and is starting to canter now.

Thing is though, falling off is likely and as you get older it hurts more (or so I've found!) But you dust off the dirt, have a laugh and get back on!


----------



## TequilaMist (8 June 2009)

Nah would go for it!!Knew someone whose daughter gave up left her mum with horse so mum started riding and then competeing at local shows-mum was 62
As for falling off well yes she may but lifes too short for what if's.
As said try lessons at local RS.


----------



## TheresaW (8 June 2009)

Guy at my old yard started riding at 75 and bought his own mare a couple of years later.  He is still riding her now at 84.


----------



## Tea_Biscuit (8 June 2009)

I took the odd lesson or two when I was young but only started to ride seriously in my 40s and I would definitely recommend giving it a try.  It's great way to exercise and get outdoors and meet new people. I now lease a lovely little quarter horse and we are both very happy to keep 4 feet on the ground!


----------



## NeilM (8 June 2009)

40 is nowhere near too late. I returned to riding at 49 and I'm having a great time.


----------



## j1ffy (8 June 2009)

My OH is 38 (don't mention 4-0 to him yet!) and has just started, he's doing half hour private lessons, started cantering yesterday in lesson 6 and he is really enjoying it. He's generally quite athletic and is used to animals (dogs not horses though).


----------



## JessPickle (8 June 2009)

My dad did 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 we have our 17.1hh 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he jumps and does flatwork and does well.  He does say the only thing he feels is he wished he started earlier purely as you can be more risky and know you will bounce!

Him riding, after a year


----------



## BBH (8 June 2009)

Gosh what inspiring stories, it seems its never too late. I think its a bit like skiing tbh far better to learn younger when you have no sense of fear and bounce, but if thats not the case then anytime. I think the trick will be making sure she tries on a bombproof horse  and a sympathetic instructor otherwise I can see this being a one off. Thankyou everyone will show her this thread.


----------



## MrsMozart (8 June 2009)

An excellent plan m'thinks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

Suggest to her that if she doesn't already, to start doing stretches: they will help to prevent/reduce stiffness, etc.


----------

